# MK7 Golf R (GTI) Whispbar



## bk_mtb (Oct 26, 2014)

Just wanted to drop a line here and say I'm stocked for the whispbar system from Yakima. Got it installed this weekend and the WB200 bike mount. My bike is a Quick release through axle 15mm the bike clips on sturdy and feels great.

The rack is really quiet without the bike mount, with the mount it's louder naturally and with the bike lots of howling as to be expected. I picked these crossbars over OEM because they sit lower and have the aerodynamic bars.

Anyway when I was searching around there wasn't much info so I figured I would post.

The roof rack does make some groaning noise when going over stiff bumps but I figure that is likely normal with roof racks like this. I've never had a roof rack before. This one in particular clamps to the door jamb of the car and has rubber feet on the naked roof. I pulled on the sucker with all my weight (200+) and it seems rock solid so I'm not too concerned about creaks and groans.

Here are a few pics


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

Sweet!!! Didn't know the R's were already being delivered... Too bad we don't get an R variant...

But ya, normal creaking... I had a similar setup on my MKVI, but ended up doing a custom hitch using a Westfalia lower valence...


----------



## thongy (Feb 6, 2010)

A lot of people on the mk6 forum prefer a hitch to avoid all the roof rack noises. I'm broke so I just drop the rear seats.

Buuuuuuut...sexy mk7!! Get that beast tuned and it'll be a whole new monster!!

Edit: he answered it ^


----------



## bk_mtb (Oct 26, 2014)

So the MK7 GTI / Golf can accept a hitch mount. Per the owner's manual the R can't because it has AWD. There is supposedly some chassis difference that is enough for VW to strictly forbid it for this model.


----------



## cmanios (Jan 20, 2015)

I went with Saris Bones 2 temporarily on my MK7 Golf. Been looking for a deal on Whispbars but these are expensive and hard to come by in Quebec. Thinking I might go with OEM in the future. The Saris system can't lock the bikes so it's a bit worrying if the car is out of sight..


----------



## captjoe (Feb 10, 2015)

bk_mtb said:


> Just wanted to drop a line here and say I'm stocked for the whispbar system from Yakima. Got it installed this weekend and the WB200 bike mount. My bike is a Quick release through axle 15mm the bike clips on sturdy and feels great.
> 
> The rack is really quiet without the bike mount, with the mount it's louder naturally and with the bike lots of howling as to be expected. I picked these crossbars over OEM because they sit lower and have the aerodynamic bars.
> 
> ...


Dude that's my car..LOL.. I have the same color "R". glad to hear it works. Thinking about a bag and folding down the rear seats.


----------



## bk_mtb (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh man I need to update this. The whispbar is utter garbage. I am on my second WB200 and it just broke. I will update later with more information.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

bk_mtb said:


> The whispbar is utter garbage.


with as good as hitch racks have become, I'd really recommend one of those. my 1up rack folds away so clean when not in use, and hardly lose any mpg's on the highway.


----------



## bk_mtb (Oct 26, 2014)

steadite said:


> with as good as hitch racks have become, I'd really recommend one of those. my 1up rack folds away so clean when not in use, and hardly lose any mpg's on the highway.


Unfortunately for the Golf R the owner's manually specifically says not to mount a hitch on that car under any circumstances. You can on the GTI because it has a FWD drivetrain.


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

I saw a Golf R the other day with a hitch rack.


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm thinking about buying a GTI MK7. Can a bike in inside with the front wheel off?
1. do i have to lay it down?
2. can it stand upright?

It seems i would need space about 60" long and 30-37" high.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

I bought a new Golf R on Memorial day weekend, loving it so far.



bk_mtb said:


> Unfortunately for the Golf R the owner's manually specifically says not to mount a hitch on that car under any circumstances. You can on the GTI because it has a FWD drivetrain.


It says not to do any towing with the car, but a bike rack does not apply the same loads as towing so I think it will be okay.



NightOWL said:


> I saw a Golf R the other day with a hitch rack.


Plenty of people on the R forums have installed this hitch to use for a bike rack:
Torklift Central | Torklift Central | 2015-2016 Volkswagen Golf R EcoHitch
I ordered one of these hitches for mine, should be here this week. I'm not going back to a roof rack.



NightOWL said:


> I'm thinking about buying a GTI MK7. Can a bike in inside with the front wheel off?
> 1. do i have to lay it down?
> 2. can it stand upright?


Yes, both my 26" Turner Highline and 27.5" Banshee Spitfire fit inside lying down with front wheel off, but it is tight. My GF's cross bike will fit with both wheels on. I have not tried putting my 29" Kona Honzo inside. I don't know if bikes will fit upright but I doubt it.

My R:


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

NightOWL said:


> I saw a Golf R the other day with a hitch rack.


99% of the time, they have an approved receiver/towing package for every car sold in europe.


----------



## bk_mtb (Oct 26, 2014)

NightOWL said:


> I saw a Golf R the other day with a hitch rack.


Yeah apparently one became available after I started the thread. Or I didn't find it. Looks like a decent hitch.


----------



## RancidSLP (Nov 6, 2008)

The blue Golf R with the green Evil on Torklift's website is my car. I love the EcoHitch and 1up rack combo.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

I installed the Torklift hitch last week and tested it out last weekend. Installation took a bit longer than anticipated but overall went well. Here are some pics.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## eric1971 (Apr 29, 2004)

JustMtnB44 said:


> I installed the Torklift hitch last week and tested it out last weekend. Installation took a bit longer than anticipated but overall went well. Here are some pics.


Looks like you have to cut a notch in the bumper for the receiver, is that correct?


----------



## RancidSLP (Nov 6, 2008)

eric1971 said:


> Looks like you have to cut a notch in the bumper for the receiver, is that correct?


Yes, cutting the bumper cover is required for the EcoHitch. A little scary, but easy to do.


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm planing to install the Ecohitch on my MK7. will the Golf R's hatch open with the rack installed? What about with the bikes mounted?

My main purpose for this hitch will be for a 1UP USA bike rack. plan to carry one or two bikes. If I go with more than 2 bikes, I'll need to get a 2" hitch.

I don't plan to pull a camper, but I have found some light weight ones under 2000 lbs. 
The 1.25" would certainly look better, but if the 2.0 is more versatile ...why not go that route?


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

NightOWL said:


> I'm planing to install the Ecohitch on my MK7. will the Golf R's hatch open with the rack installed? What about with the bikes mounted?
> 
> My main purpose for this hitch will be for a 1UP USA bike rack. plan to carry one or two bikes. If I go with more than 2 bikes, I'll need to get a 2" hitch.
> 
> ...


I replied to your post on Vortex but will post it here too for reference.

The hatch will open with any rack installed and in the bike carrying position, but not necessarily if the rack is folded up against the bumper. With bikes mounted, the hatch will open if the rack tilts down and out of the way.
I went with the 1.25" Ecohitch just because the 2" looks very out of place on the R. I only plan to carry up to 2 bikes, and most 2 bike racks have a 1.25" receiver anyway. I had a 2" receiver on my previous car and when using a rack with a 2" receiver tube there is less flex for sure, but not a huge amount.

Do you already have a 1UP rack? If not I would recommend other racks like the Saris Superclamp EX 2 or the yet to be released Quick Rack Mach II (a redesigned version of the 1UP). I had a 1UP rack for a year, but sold it and got the Saris Superclamp instead and like it a lot more. I don't leave the rack on the car at all, only when I am carrying bikes, so light weight was important to me and the 1UP is heavy.


----------



## vtsteevo (Jan 19, 2010)

For those that have a Golf R / GTI and a 1UP, can you guys open your hatch with the 1Up folded up?


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

vtsteevo said:


> For those that have a Golf R / GTI and a 1UP, can you guys open your hatch with the 1Up folded up?


I have the single rack pushed close the bumper and yes you can. However you could not do it with a dual rack. Get it with an Ecohitch and you will not be disappointed. Love it everyday! And leave it on everyday! (have 1.25" Ecohitch)

Note that when folded up it does cover the licence plate. No tickets "yet."


----------



## Craig S (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a 2016 R and the 1Up. As a data point, the Ecohitch is a solid piece of work. I was rear ended last year and it came out almost unscathed. The 1Up was destroyed.

i also have the Whispbar for extra capacity. It’s good for adding the kids bikes to (already had a couple roof top bike racks), and I have a cargo basket for extras. It makes the car very useful, took three kids camping last weekend in it.


----------

